# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > Ошибки >  ошибка "НАСТРОЙКИ"

## vesnas

8.3 Базовая 3.0.111.25 Настройки не открываются и  выходит ошибка "не удалось получить об индефикаторах платежных систем..."Что делать и как исправить?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 8.3 Базовая 3.0.111.25 Настройки не открываются и  выходит ошибка "не удалось получить об индефикаторах платежных систем..."Что делать и как исправить?


Установлены патчи (исправления ошибок)? Делали очистку кэша и тестирование базы в конфигураторе и утилитой?

----------


## Vikenty

Здравствуйте, подскажите , как открыть программу, скачивалась такая 1c83: Технологическая платформа 8.3, Версия 8.3.20.1838 от 28.04.2022 (финальная)   windows64full_8_3_20_1838, при открытии требует лицензию?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, подскажите , как открыть программу, скачивалась такая 1c83: Технологическая платформа 8.3, Версия 8.3.20.1838 от 28.04.2022 (финальная)   windows64full_8_3_20_1838, при открытии требует лицензию?


Универсальное средство лечения Mimo-UniDll (mimo-dll, UniDll) для всех х86\х64 платформ, текущих и возможно будущих V.4
с инструкцией
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page59

----------

Vikenty (02.06.2022)

----------


## Vikenty

Спасибо, пробовала так, но скачать с первой ссылки не получается, в остальных "файл не найден".

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, пробовала так, но скачать с первой ссылки не получается, в остальных "файл не найден".


Зеркало 2 рабочее

----------

Vikenty (02.06.2022)

----------

